# Acidophilus and Advil



## PyzOrtiz (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. I've been trying to find out ways to ease the abdominal pain. For me, the pain gets very bad to where I almost pass out. Most times, I'm sitting in the bathroom with the garbage can in front of me vomiting as well. Horrible. ANYWAY, I wanted to share what helps me, at least a little.

Sometimes I can feel an IBS episode coming on and when I do, I take two advil right away. I find that it either prevents most of the pain or lessens it. I have taken Aleve a few times as well but I find it does not work as well for me. I also use and suggest taking an acidophilus supplement once a day. To be honest, I am not sure if it helps or not, or even if it's just sort of a placebo effect, but I find it helps with keeping regular bowel movements.

I just had an episode today so I really wanted to know what works for you guys? I have IBS-D.


----------

